
Ask HN: Is there any free/FOSS diagram/mind mapping app iOS that doesn’t suck? - duelingjello
I’ve tried around a dozen apps but haven’t found anything usable or doesn’t have some arbitrary limits &#x2F; mandatory on-going fees for some unmaintained app.
======
duelingjello
Eureka. [https://simplemind.eu/features](https://simplemind.eu/features)

I found it with DuckDuckGo of all things. The IAP search only found freemium
and payware apps that weren’t great.

Others tried:

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ithoughts2go/id918458207](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ithoughts2go/id918458207)

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/coggle/id1187423011](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/coggle/id1187423011)

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fluent-mind-
map/id645539191](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/fluent-mind-map/id645539191)

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/xmind-mind-
map/id1286983622](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/xmind-mind-map/id1286983622)

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mindnode-6-mind-
map/id12187180...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mindnode-6-mind-
map/id1218718027)

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/lucidchart/id611543423](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/lucidchart/id611543423)

(I can’t afford OmniGraffle)

------
lesserknowndan
It may not be exactly what you want, but I tend to use OpenOffice (or
LibreOffice) Draw. It supports numerous shapes and more importantly connectors
between shapes, as well as adding custom connection points to shapes.

Not as good as Pre-MS acquisition Visuo was, but I prefer Draw to MS Visio
(though haven't used it in a while).

See: [https://www.libreoffice.org](https://www.libreoffice.org) or
[http://www.openoffice.org](http://www.openoffice.org)

